# Rajeev Suri Appointed as Nokia's New CEO



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

In an announcement made earlier today, Nokia announced its next CEO. The erstwhile smartphone manufacturer has named its former networking head, Rajeev Suri as its new chief executive.

“As Nokia opens this new chapter, the Nokia Board and I are confident that Rajeev is the right person to lead the company forward,” said Risto Siilasmaa, Chairman of the Nokia Board of Directors. “He has a proven ability to create strategic clarity, drive innovation and growth, ensure disciplined execution, and deliver results. We believe that his passion for technology will help ensure that Nokia continues to deliver innovations that have a positive impact on people’s lives.”

As Rajeev takes over on 1st May, he will be responsible for restructuring the entire business including a 5 billion Euro capital improvement program. This will include stock buybacks, dividend boost as well as debt reduction. Suri reaffirmed that the company is committed to its HERE Maps division and will continue investing in it alongside their network gear business. Nokia’s advanced technology business will also remain a critical part of the company and might make a play in sensors, radio technologies to strengthen their patent portfolio. Nokia expects to further license out these patents. Over time, the NSN name is expected to be phased out in favor of the Nokia brand.

*Another Indian at top  - he will be a 1000 times better  than Mr.EFlop..

Hope  he brings us Nokia + Android phones in 2016..  *


----------



## srkmish (Apr 29, 2014)

Yayyy. Time for indian press to beat trumpets and parade the vicarious thrill of victory.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2014)

Umm... isn't nokia now microsoft mobile ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 29, 2014)

i think he is CEO for remaining business of nokia


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Umm... isn't nokia now microsoft mobile ?



No .. Not at all.. Nokia has only sod their Devices division to microsoft( major part of nokia ).. and licenced patents to them..
Nokia is still the owner of all the patents and will transact Here maps and NSN ( 3g/4g/5g towers ) business after the sale 

Nokia is a small company now but now it is fully independent.. 

they can't produce phones till  1st january 2016... After 2016 Nokia + Android Awesomeness   

Microsoft Cannot use The name "NOKIA" on New phones produced so they will be rebranded to Lumia xxx or Microsoft Lumia XXX or something else but not Nokia lumia xxx

which means they will fail badly in India..  and with 5-7 billion $ .. Nokia can acquire any small company and start manufacturing phones in 2016 .. of course it's possible that nokia might not go there at all.. or licence/sell Nokia brand to another company.. but it would be stupid to sell/licence to another company and to have it loose all its glory as the other company will most likely ruin it..


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

free nokias incoming


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

rish said:


> Another Indian at top  - he will be a 1000 times better  than Mr.EFlop..





Not this again.

I can't understand why do Indians have such a mentality that Indians are superhumans or something?

Yes, this is good to know. But that's it.

I will repost one of Raaabo's facebook updates regarding this :



			
				Raaabo said:
			
		

> A Person of Indian Origin (PIO) is an Indian who was smart enough to get the hell out, so why do so many of us want to bask in the glory and be "proud" of the accomplishments of an individual who left India's problems behind?
> 
> Yes he WAS an Indian, no he's not going to suddenly say, "Free Lumias to all Indians, and half off on 8.1 and Office!" -- it's a business.
> 
> This "pride" you mistakenly feel will only be used to sell more products to you. Economics, pure and simple. Patriotism has no place in the boardrooms of publicly traded companies, allegiance is owed only to shareholders and quarterly reports.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not this again.
> 
> I can't understand why do Indians have such a mentality that Indians are superhumans or something?
> 
> ...



hahaha you completly misunderstood why I mentioned Indian ...

I mentioned it because , since he is an Indian where nokia had such a huge impact, and understands developing markets, he will see nokia as differently than your Canadian ex Mr.flop.. he would know the strength of nokia brand as a phone/mobile manufacturer and its potential possibilities..
thereby increasing the chances of making nokia comeback to phones in 2016.. as opposed to lets say if any American had been appointed 
nokia was ruined because eflop was Canadian had there been a finland CEO or someone who understood Nokias strengths .. it would have survived today.. Indian is the next best thing after a finland guy and as nokia mentioned they wanted an outside guy..

do you expect him to give you free phones lol.. haha


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

My point is that Indians take too much pride than necessary about Indians in top tier companies.

I am not questioning the capabilities of Mr. Rajeev Suri here, but there is honestly nothing too spectacular about him becoming a CEO. Also, its too early to say what changes he would actually bring about once he sets in.

Even though I feel nostalgic about Nokia, I am not certain that there would be much improvement in their current state since big brother M$ would be directing the company.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

secondly coming to your patriotism point I would like to counter it..
by saying that it is definately a good thing not because 1 should feel proud for the country ( which is non sensible ) .. it inspires young men like us to work hard at job and achieve the top positions of big global mnc .. , which till 10 years ago seemed like an  impossible task..and I think this also increases the general perception in global countries of Indians as hard working and good leaders, effectively reducing any social bias/discrimination if any for us thus less resistance while promoting at jobs so good for us, .. 

nadela , indra nooyi and suri worked for 20 years to become ceo , so who knows maybe when you go and work hard you might achive that top position in 10 years due to change of global perception.. I call this as an achievement and since their is no harm the more the merrier..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

It was never an impossible task for Indians to get in to MNCs. All international companies are quite open in this regard and will promote anyone whom the board members believe has the required skills to accomplish the objectives of those companies, regardless of their nationality of origin, race or sexual orientation.

Social bias and discrimination only exists on Indian soil. If it were absent, we would have been a developed country by now. But, as more international companies come to India and enforce their work policies, the bias is reducing. I am glad about this.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It was never an impossible task for Indians to get in to MNCs.


i am talking about Top Most positions like CEO .. getting in one is a different story and becoming the face of the company, with all responsibilities  is another thing..



> All international companies are quite open in this regard and will promote anyone whom the board members believe has the required skills to accomplish the objectives of those companies, regardless of their nationality of origin, race or sexual orientation.



but in order to reach a position where board members even starts seeing you you have to go through a lot of positions.. i am sure these guys must have been overlooked many times in favour of an american employee with same level of merit/skills ..  


> Social bias and discrimination only exists on Indian soil. If it were absent, we would have been a developed country by now. But, as more international companies come to India and enforce their work policies, the bias is reducing. I am glad about this.



you are looking from a point of view of these big companies coming to india , i am talking from a perspective where one goes out of india in their main headquarters and compete with the local natives of their home company

Nahh i don't believe it , ofcourse it is not to that extreme as it is india , but it exists everywhere to lesser degree or more,  we cannot give the real answer , only those who have been discriminated can answer that better.. sometimes it is not even provable..

ofcourse the bias is reducing that is what i am saying , the general perception is improving and a part of the credit goes to these guys ..  things starts to go wrong when we take it to extremes like
"wow i feel proud of India as a nation because xxx has achieved that" and News channels go crazy over them.. with full front pages of newspaper dedicated to them.. 

anyways good to have a discussion with you..


----------



## snap (Apr 29, 2014)

We will be proud when a Indian creates a MNC not when some pio gets a job in some foreign company


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

snap said:


> We will be proud when a Indian creates a MNC not when some pio gets a job in some foreign company



Well, TATA is basically an MNC. It has a presence in numerous countries.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 29, 2014)

Time for a revamped 1100


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not this again.
> 
> I can't understand why do Indians have such a mentality that Indians are superhumans or something?
> 
> ...



I totally agree with your first point. I don't see how one can be proud of such people, in fact I see them as cowards and deserters willing to serve the interests of a foreign agency rather than their own.

Now I don't know who this "Raabo" guy is but the line "A Person of Indian Origin (PIO) is an Indian who was smart enough to get the hell out," speaks volumes about him.

To such people I have only one thing to say, GTFO !.

I had a batchmate during my engineering days, didn't know him that well but have him on FB. Now this chap after finishing his graduation(that too with a lot of hiccoughs) went to some random college in the cough**sarcasm**GREATEST COUNTRY IN THE WORLD**sarcasm**cough i.e USA to get a masters.

Nowadays,  Mr "PIO" who was "smart enough to get the hell out" spends his time criticizing and posting condescending comments on India and various related topics.

IMHO, such people should be awarded the status of "traitor" and should be treated accordingly.

To conclude, here is some food for thought

"ROME WAS NOT BUILT IN A DAY, NEITHER WILL INDIA BE" 

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

My previous post got messed up, so editing this from scratch.



AbhMkh said:


> I totally agree with your first point. I don't see how one can be proud of such people, in fact I see them as cowards and deserters willing to serve the interests of a foreign agency rather than their own.
> 
> Now I don't know who this "Raabo" guy is but the line "A Person of Indian Origin (PIO) is an Indian who was smart enough to get the hell out," speaks volumes about him.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] is the Executive Editor of Digit and an Administrator in this forum. You might know him as Robert Sovereign-Smith.

I agree that it would take a whole lot longer for India to become developed, but under the current circumstances, policies and corruption, that dream might be way farther than we might imagine. Out politicians don't really want a developed country because it would be less profitable for them. How could they get a share out of the grants for feeding the poor or for other goverment schemes? Until such issues get resolved, I think we may never see a developed India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> *Now I don't know who this "Raabo" guy is* but the line "A Person of Indian Origin (PIO) is an Indian who was smart enough to get the hell out," speaks volumes about him.
> 
> To such people I have only one thing to say, GTFO !.
> 
> ...





  [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] is quite right!! 

One can't decide where he will be born. the person grabbed the opportunity to live in a better place which suited him. I used to be what people call as "patriotic" untill class 10th or so. Then I came across the courses offered (B. Tech level) in colleges in USA and colleges in India when i was preparing for AIEEE and IITJEE. then i researched some more and learned about their schooling system and whatnot. All this made me realise that India will never progress when such $hitty education, nay exam system prevails in India.

Moreover, the government will never let "aam admi" of India be educated enough. 

PS: signing National Anthem when you go to watch movies like Captian America and 300: Rise Of An Empire (or any other hollywood movie in general)  etc


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 29, 2014)

rish said:


> hahaha you completly misunderstood why I mentioned Indian ...
> 
> I mentioned it because , since *he is an Indian where nokia had such a huge impact*,  and understands developing markets, he will see nokia as differently  than your Canadian ex Mr.flop.. he would know the strength of nokia  brand as a phone/mobile manufacturer and its potential possibilities..
> thereby increasing the chances of making nokia comeback to phones in  2016.. as opposed to lets say if any American had been appointed
> ...



He was raised mostly in Kuwait and has lived in 7 countries  including India, Kuwait, Finland, UK, Nigeria, Germany and Singapore.  (From Wikipedia)

I hardly think that he has experienced success of Nokia in India and the reasons behind it. 



AbhMkh said:


> I totally agree with your first point. I don't see how one can be proud of such people, in fact I see them as cowards and deserters willing to serve the interests of a foreign agency rather than their own.
> 
> Now I don't know who this "Raabo" guy is but the line "A Person of Indian Origin (PIO) is an Indian who was smart enough to get the hell out," speaks volumes about him.
> 
> ...



*replygif.net/i/586.gif


----------



## Superayush (Apr 29, 2014)

Btw since it is not mentioned aldready he also graduated from *manipal university* like satya nadela Microsoft CEO so it's a nice smack to people who say only people from iit are successful and rest suck :,) #capableenggaspirant


----------



## rish1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> He was raised mostly in Kuwait and has lived in 7 countries  including India, Kuwait, Finland, UK, Nigeria, Germany and Singapore.  (From Wikipedia)
> 
> I hardly think that he has experienced success of Nokia in India and the reasons behind it.



he graduated from manipal in 1989.. but that is not why i mentioned the point of him being an indian .. 

I was reading an article the other day where he was in race with the CFO of becoming a CEO .. where they mentioned him that he was once the head of Sales in india and it was during Nokia's prime.. i can't seem to find that article myself since whatever i type now is returning all the results from past 8 hours.. 

That is why i thought this man would be good news of Nokia bringing back phones in 2016, being indian and heading indian operations he would understand indian market better..

If that isn't the case then i should really not get my hopes high as well .. then my bad in that case.. 
 since in his recent past he has been the networking business guy .. so he might simply Licence Nokia Brand and make cash than create one if he cannot forsee the potential and doesn't understands  the Indian market..

But since he has been a Nokia Insider for so long at least we can expect him to be true to Nokia.. not like the ex CEO  . he is better anyday than Mr.EFLOP.. had they appointed him before elop things would have surely been different

*And if anybody Comes and Says that having an Indian Head has no benefits look at sundar pichai , he brought us Nexus Devices in India which were never sold Before and people had to import through ebay.. he even brought the Kitkat contest to india which frankly would have never happened here.. look at nadela he is organizing a Developer contest program i think for indians, because he knows Programmers here are much more skilled, available in large numbers and available much cheaper , so benefit to the company by getting a product cheaply made .. it's not about Patriotism and all that crap .. its about recognizing India as a Technological Resource/Market/Venture which the companies can gain from cheap labor( compared to US guys) and get better services here..  

had he been the head before we would have seen Xbox one being launched here along with playstation as well.. instead of such a long wait*


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] is quite right!!
> 
> One can't decide where he will be born. the person grabbed the opportunity to live in a better place which suited him. I used to be what people call as "patriotic" untill class 10th or so. Then I came across the courses offered (B. Tech level) in colleges in USA and colleges in India when i was preparing for AIEEE and IITJEE. then i researched some more and learned about their schooling system and whatnot. All this made me realise that India will never progress when such $hitty education, nay exam system prevails in India.
> 
> ...



Do you even know what the condition of USA was in the first 150-200 years of its existence as a sovereign country, ever heard of slavery,outlaws,Native Americans being massacred...?. Illiteracy and poverty was as rampant as rats in an underground sewer.But none of that reflects in their present condition.

With respect to all that we are doing brilliantly in just 67 years, I can bet you 1000 bucks that India is bound to become a world leader in the next 20-30 years whether you like it or not.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 29, 2014)

The concept of country should become obsolete. Everyone should be able to live in whatever country he desires. And i totally agree that Smart people will leave a shithole like India unless due to family/monetary constraint.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

srkmish said:


> The concept of country should become obsolete. Everyone should be able to live in whatever country he desires. And i totally agree that Smart people will leave a shithole like India unless due to family/monetary constraint.



And who is going to make it obsolete ?, YOU ?.

If the concept of a country became obsolete, the national economies would merge and the would reach the same point everywhere.Therefore it would make no sense to move


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

rish said:


> he graduated from manipal in 1989.. but that is not why i mentioned the point of him being an indian ..
> 
> I was reading an article the other day where he was in race with the CFO of becoming a CEO .. where they mentioned him that he was once the head of Sales in india and it was during Nokia's prime.. i can't seem to find that article myself since whatever i type now is returning all the results from past 8 hours..
> 
> ...



He could be very capable, but I would wait and see.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> And who is going to make it obsolete ?, YOU ?.
> 
> If the concept of a country became obsolete, the national economies would merge and the would reach the same point everywhere.Therefore it would make no sense to move



The concept of a nation with separate government and rules should become obsolete. The countries will remain retaining their own significance with their own cultures. Its a utopian dream ,i concede.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Do you even know what the condition of USA was in the first 150-200 years of its existence as a sovereign country, ever heard of slavery,outlaws,Native Americans being massacred...?. Illiteracy and poverty was as rampant as rats in an underground sewer.But none of that reflects in their present condition.
> 
> With respect to all that we are doing brilliantly in just 67 years, I can bet you 1000 bucks that India is bound to become a world leader in the next 20-30 years whether you like it or not.



Untill and unless there are billion rupees scams and 512 kbps speed is considered broadband, when *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...regulations-minimum-2g-3g-download-speed.html, when the government gives free laptops/tablets/etc to all instead of electricity, healthy living conditions, quality education; where people want to get higher marks instead of getting knowledge (rattu tota system), when space exploration is preferred instead of construction of proper roads which don't deteriorate within 1-2 years, where government is hell bent on sending India back to stone-age by introducing *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/182605-new-norms-may-make-electronics-costlier.html India can't become an Asian leader, let alone a world leader.

- - - Updated - - -

anyways, congrats to Mr. Rajeev Suri


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

rish said:


> Hope  he brings us Nokia + Android phones in 2016..  [/B]



Search for Nokia X.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Search for Nokia X.



that is a shame for android in its bare form lol..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, what do you expect? Microsoft + Android = Fish + Milk, consuming it will give you a stomach disorder.


----------



## snap (Apr 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, what do you expect? Microsoft + Android = *Fish + Milk, consuming it will give you a stomach disorder*.



I thought that was a myth


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

snap said:


> I thought that was a myth



Yeah I heard about it too, but I don't want to take any chances to see if it is really so.


----------



## Minion (Apr 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Social bias and discrimination only exists on Indian soil. If it were absent, we would have been a developed country by now. But, as more international companies come to India and enforce their work policies, the bias is reducing. I am glad about this.



+1 for this.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like Rajeev Suri won't be able to do anything much about Nokia's phone business since Nokia is giving away its whole mobile division to M$. Rajeev is charged with transitioning the company towards other areas.

Source : *www.theverge.com/2014/4/29/5663958...-again-as-it-offloads-troubled-phone-division


----------



## rish1 (May 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like Rajeev Suri won't be able to do anything much about Nokia's phone business since Nokia is giving away its whole mobile division to M$. Rajeev is charged with transitioning the company towards other areas.
> 
> Source : *www.theverge.com/2014/4/29/5663958...-again-as-it-offloads-troubled-phone-division



you didn't knew that previously ?
now read my previous replies you will understand better why i was rooting for him..

the thing is there is no restriction on them to not make smartphones after 1st jan 2016 ..
right now they are restricted after having sold their whole division to MS.. Ofourse his short term goal would be to get in a strong financial position and Hold Networking( NSN)  and here maps as main drivers for the company.. i was talking from a long term perspective in my previous replies.. Nokia brand is still far too valuable after having this great and old legendary History in Mobiles ..  that is why they did not sell it to Microsoft.. 

All the Patents and Brand "Nokia" in Smartphones is Owned by Nokia.. there will be only 2 options that they can take after 2016 

1) Licence the Brand to Any other company and get licence payments ( this would provide good cash source but has a huge risk of diluting the brand value )

2) Buy any manufacturing concern in these 2 years with the cash they have got , design phones and launch in 2016 . 

( Maybe who knows Windows phone fails badly and microsoft sells Nokia's division back to Nokia  )

3) option is do nothing ( which i don't think they will take )

the 2nd option is a big gamble , which only a leader who understands and forsee's the potential can take.. It would have been much better had they hired a Finnish long term Nokia'n .. But since the company's future is in Networking  ( NSN ) .. they hired Rajeev .. well we will have to wait for the answers now  only time can tell.. as we fans would definitely like to see nokia taking 2nd option..


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2014)

rish said:


> you didn't knew that previously ?
> now read my previous replies you will understand better why i was rooting for him..
> 
> the thing is there is no restriction on them to not make smartphones after 1st jan 2016 ..
> ...



M$ won't sell Nokia's mobile division back to them under any circumstances. Because of their anti competitive nature, they would likely keep it than let someone else profit over it. For example, they acquired Rare (a company that used to make games for the Nintendo 64) but haven't released any game that they had rights to ever since. Rare now makes Kinect sports and other Kinect games.

Also, Microsoft has almost all of Nokia's design patents and will release phones under Nokia's brand name. Nokia now only has the option to get into other markets that have nothing to do with cellphones. They will move into infrastructure, which is more background in nature and will maintain an indirect presence from now on. I am sure that they can thrive here, since Nokia was actually losing money due to its mobile division, while its other divisions were still profitable.


----------



## rish1 (May 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> M$ won't sell Nokia's mobile division back to them under any circumstances. Because of their anti competitive nature, they would likely keep it than let someone else profit over it. For example, they acquired Rare (a company that used to make games for the Nintendo 64) but haven't released any game that they had rights to ever since. Rare now makes Kinect sports and other Kinect games.



lol that microsoft selling nokia division to nokia was joke bro..



> Also, Microsoft has almost all of Nokia's design patents and will release phones under Nokia's brand name.



 where did you get that information ?

Microsoft doesn't own any patents of Nokia.. they have licensed those from nokia.. out of 7.2 billion $ .. 2 billion $ are for Licencing of patents .. and this licence is also Non - Exclusive .. meaning if Nokia wanted to licence those patents to some other company they can do that

Microsoft has only bought "Lumia" , "Asha" brands from Nokia.. 
and they have Licensed "Nokia" Brand only for Feature phones for 10 years..  feature phones are those basic phones like Nokia 100 , 101 , etc... 

But But they do not have Licence on "Nokia" Brand for New Smartphones .. only on existing smartphones

Meaning  they can still use the name " Nokia Lumia 1020" , "Nokia Lumia 930 " which have already been produced..
But they won't be able to use Nokia branding on new upcoming phones.. 

So either they will be called  Lumia xxx or Microsoft Lumia xxx or Surface Lumia xxx or something else but in anycase they cannot use name "Nokia Lumia xxx " on New phones..



> Nokia now only has the option to get into other markets that have nothing to do with cellphones. They will move into infrastructure, which is more background in nature and will maintain an indirect presence from now on. I am sure that they can thrive here, since Nokia was actually losing money due to its mobile division, while its other divisions were still profitable.


wrong
Read what i have written and see how huge potential they have in mobiles in 2016.. but in order to make that reality there has to be someone at top who knows Nokia from inside out and sees the potential..

Now read my replies on previous page in context of what i have said and now they will make sense


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2014)

Microsoft acquired 8500 patents from Nokia, all of them involving cellphone manufacturing and design.

Source : *www.zdnet.com/microsoft-and-nokia-weave-an-entangled-patent-web-7000020245/

Microsoft has licensed about 30000 patents regarding infrastructure for 10 years.


----------



## rish1 (May 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Microsoft acquired 8500 patents from Nokia, all of them involving cellphone manufacturing and design.
> 
> Source : *www.zdnet.com/microsoft-and-nokia-weave-an-entangled-patent-web-7000020245/
> 
> Microsoft has licensed about 30000 patents regarding infrastructure for 10 years.




those 8500 patents are only design patents , though i admit i was not aware about that as these weren't mentioned in nokia microsoft deal terms what they published on their sites.. so +1 for the link

rest "utility" patents are licensed and owned by Nokia which are non exclusive and can be licensed to anybody else.. and its right for them to sell design patents since MS will be producing feature phones and own lumia brand so its still ok..

Nokia can come up with new design .. 

the point still remains same nokia can come and make smartphones in 2016 and start their own business and microsoft does not get the branding rights for smartphones so they will definitely see decline in sales atleast in india..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 3, 2014)

He became CEO because no one in INDIA is gonna appoint him ! ..... no freaking opportunities. I curse myself to be born in this ********and ******* country. 
I DO NOT LOVE INDIA I feel ashamed of telling some one(foreigner) about it. I m a traitor !!!!! ...
sorry for going off topic ..... just cant resist myself.


----------



## rish1 (May 3, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> He became CEO because no one in INDIA is gonna appoint him ! ..... no freaking opportunities. I curse myself to be born in this ********and ******* country.
> I DO NOT LOVE INDIA I feel ashamed of telling some one(foreigner) about it. I m a traitor !!!!! ...
> sorry for going off topic ..... just cant resist myself.



start your own venture..


----------



## Darth Vader (May 3, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> He became CEO because no one in INDIA is gonna appoint him ! ..... no freaking opportunities. I curse myself to be born in this ********and ******* country.
> *I DO NOT LOVE INDIA I feel ashamed of telling some one(foreigner) about it. I m a traitor !!!!! ...*
> sorry for going off topic ..... just cant resist myself.



It doesn't make any sense. 

Because no one is obligated to LOVE the Geographical location they were born/reside which in our case called "*INDIA*" 
Someone said " *Patriotism is a kind of religion; it is the egg from which wars are hatched*." 
Hence you're not a Traitor 
Peace !


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2014)

takemein said:


> It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Because no one is obligated to LOVE the Geographical location they were born/reside which in our case called "*INDIA*"
> Someone said " *Patriotism is a kind of religion; it is the egg from which wars are hatched*."
> ...



That is the most sensible thing I have heard in a long time. Cheers!


----------



## rish1 (May 3, 2014)

takemein said:


> It doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Because no one is obligated to LOVE the Geographical location they were born/reside which in our case called "*INDIA*"
> Someone said " *Patriotism is a kind of religion; it is the egg from which wars are hatched*."
> ...



+1

another angle..

i am not born in India , i am born on planet earth and i am a citizen of planet earth first.. 

so i am not a traitor... the world is my country and i am a patriot for loving earth.. 

hahaha.. i actually believe this btw..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 4, 2014)

Nah ...I dont .... freaking accident of birth !

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> start your own venture..


Give me money.


----------



## rish1 (May 5, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Give me money.



bhai mere paas hote to mein yaha pe thodi na hota..


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2014)

My last employer was "Nokia Siemens Networks". I have seen Rajeev Suri who came to give speech during my last days at the company, standing few feets ahead of me.

It was though time for NSN. Circumstances were not in the favor for employees. Many moved on to better opportunities. So did I. But the speech which he gave during my last days there, said that bad days were about to end. I had my reasons to leave NSN. But I wished I could continue with NSN, to witness better times. I don't know what happened behind me, but I still remember that day when he gave that speech that made me rethink my decision to leave the company.

I appreciate that guy. Congrats to him.


----------



## Raaabo (May 6, 2014)

To the guy asking me to GTFO, maybe I will... and there's nothing wrong with doing so.  

The simple point I was making was that when you see an Indian sounding name achieve something abroad, and jump up and down going "jai hind!" you're being a tad over zealous. Yes, there is a lot of experience to be gained in India, even in the corporate/MNC world, but it's only global experience and education abroad that allows you to compete at that scale. Neither should we assume that there is something in our "Indian genes" that give us an edge over anyone else (that's racist, by the way). If that was the case, all CEOs globally would be either Indian or Chinese because both are the highest ratio of foreign students and work force studying and working "abroad". Let's not even go the whole racist way of saying the Americans (or westerners) put Indians down -- in the corporate world the only religion is money and profits, and they'd happily make a monkey CEO if it would double their share prices without affecting stability.

There are, and will always be, individuals who excel at something, and they will rise to the top. It has nothing to do with their nationality, and in fact, in India you would have to be blindly patriotic to not admit that people who succeed here do so despite all the corruption and backstabbing that our market is famous for.

The PIO statement was also trying to get you to understand that someone said, "No thanks, I don't want to be Indian any more, I want a US/EU passport, and will pledge my allegiance to a new flag and national anthem". There's nothing at all wrong with that, it's a personal choice, and no one should ever think of those people as "traitors". However, waving the flag they left behind in pride also seems a little wrong, doesn't it?


----------



## Romeo (May 24, 2014)

well said Raaabo


----------



## srkmish (May 24, 2014)

If Kevin pietersen had thought about being loyal to south africa(birth country), we would never had seen such a cricketing marvel. Its fine to want to be citizen of other country. As raabo said, personal choice


----------



## rish1 (May 25, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> happily make a monkey CEO if it would double their share prices without affecting stability.



Steve Ballmer comes to mind 

Developers developers developers developers hahaha

btw well said..  +1


----------

